# should I



## gaited horse (May 18, 2009)

should  i raise a 4-h market lamb


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 19, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 19, 2009)

You could try it.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

if you have a pen for it id go more it.but know this raising animales is alot of work.an a great way to learn new things.


----------



## gaited horse (May 21, 2009)

the  hardest part will be gettng a 4-h club started. the pen fence wont be to hard. but the grooming supplies will be hard to


----------

